# Horse throwing head up



## Fox07 (9 June 2008)

Hi, as my horse gets fitter hes doing this more and more. I have found he does this when he wants to go faster. Teeth, Back etc are fine, I currently ride him in a half cheek french link snaffle. Any suggestions as to what I can do to stop this as it is quite annoying, especially when he knows hes on his way home! We dont have a school at the yard so all the riding I do is out hacking. I ahve thought about a martingale but not sure this would help and I am not a fan of them.Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## scotsmare (9 June 2008)

It might be an idea to at least try a martingale and see if that helps.


----------



## jtaylormoss (9 June 2008)

I agree, it can be really annoying, but if you borrow one from a friend you haven't spent any money and you have an idea if it works.  

One way is to go with a standing martingale, but be warned, please don't attempt to jump or the like in it as can dangerous. 

A standing for general hacking should be fine and would put a quick stop to your problems.  But if in doubt perhaps start with a running and see if you have any luck.

Again as with anything make sure you fit them correctly or you could cause yourself more problems.

All the best, let us know how you go!

xxx


----------



## kerilli (9 June 2008)

i'm no fan of martingales either, but some horses need them, at least for a while. i'd try one at least, see how he is in it.


----------



## Spotsrock (9 June 2008)

I'm the other way, I'm a massive fan. With the upmost respect, if it is you causing the head throwing, a martingale will balance out the message from your hands before it reaches horses mouth. They also stop this kind of problem which is not only annoying but if left to getaway with it can lead to dangerous mis behaviour. When you hack, the road related dangers mean it is better to risk being harsh with your horse then both of you end up under a lorry!

My instructer drilled into me from v early age, 'what you ride in at home in your own menage is your problem, out in public always keep control of your horse incase it kills someone else. Never ride out without a martingale, it's a safety feature like a seatbelt' 

Martingales are not harsh or mean, please try one.
xx


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (9 June 2008)

Mine flicks her head up in the air does a head twirly thing when she REALLY wants to do something (like go galloping, go out in the field from the stable, sees food or wants to go in another direction than I want to go in!) so I ride her in a running martingale rather than a standing. In my case, it's a safety thing, as sometimes when we have been out cantering or galloping, she's gotten excited and almost wacked me in the face. I don't have it super tight but just enough to stop her head from wacking me in forward seat!


----------



## Parkranger (9 June 2008)

Running martingale - no questions!

I prefer to ride with as little gaggetry as possible, but Oscar needs one sometimes (especially for jumping) so I would go for it.

I personally wouldn't go straight for a standing - I had a horse years ago who reacted badly and really fought it...anyone would have thought it was tight!


----------



## Booosh (9 June 2008)

We rode a mare in a french link and she constantly threw her head up and down - changed to a Neue Schule loose ring with a lozenge and hey presto no head throwing - if you can borrow might be worth a try?


----------



## Parkranger (9 June 2008)

Alot of people have the french link too low and it bangs on horses teeth - not saying you did, but I know alot of people who say their horses don't go well in one and when you look, the link is too low!


----------



## Booosh (10 June 2008)

No not too low at all -just didn't suit her mouth and the Neue Schule did - just suggesting an alternative


----------



## YorksG (10 June 2008)

My mare does this when she gets hot, has sweat round her ears, I find if I rub round her ears this stops it. No need for any tack changes, although am wondering about some form of absorbent matterial on the headstall.


----------

